
Ask HN: Which US Visa is needed for this? - thibaut_barrere
I&#x27;m a french consultant (self-employed). I&#x27;m receiving requests from American companies for Ruby ETL work (especially after launching http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kiba-etl.org).<p>Althought I almost exclusively work remote, I wonder: what is the recommended Visa to allow me to work on-site for an american client?<p>Some friends have recommended the Visa Waiver program [1], but this case does not appear in the allowed travel purposes.<p>Thanks for your guidance :-)<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;travel.state.gov&#x2F;content&#x2F;visas&#x2F;english&#x2F;visit&#x2F;visa-waiver-program.html
======
e15ctr0n
> Some friends have recommended the Visa Waiver program, but this case does
> not appear in the allowed travel purposes.

You're right - the Visa Waiver program is not right for working in the US.

If you can get an American company to sponsor an H1-B visa, that is one
option. You will be restricted to working for that firm alone.

If you have exceptional ability in your field, and you can convince an agent
to sponsor you on this basis, you could qualify for the O Visa.

If you become a college student in America via the F-1 visa, you can work
part-time (up to 20 hours per week). No restriction on companies you can work
for.

If you get a Green Card via the annual Diversity Visa Lottery or through
marriage to an American citizen, you can set up as a consultant (self-
employed) and work for multiple companies.

In short, there is no quick and dirty way for you to work onsite for an
American client.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
To clarify "work", I wouldn't be employed by the american company. My company
would emit invoices for payments (not salary). Just in case!

Thanks for your detailed response otherwise.

~~~
e15ctr0n
If you are enter the United States on the visa waiver program, you cannot
work, irrespective of how the compensation is received.

~~~
petercooper
While you're not exactly wrong (especially in the case presented), there are a
variety of exceptions, for a loose definition of 'work' \- which some future
readers/searchers here might find useful. For example, if you're manning a
booth at an exhibition for your foreign employer, that's work but allowed.
Selling, being a service engineering, training, and some other things are also
allowed with very careful restrictions. More information at
[http://travel.state.gov/content/dam/visas/BusinessVisa%20Pur...](http://travel.state.gov/content/dam/visas/BusinessVisa%20Purpose%20Listings%20March%202014%20flier.pdf)

------
crudbug
B2 Business visa [1] might be your ticket. You might have to tweak your
payments to go via international borders. :-)

Better consult an attorney.

[1][http://immigration.laws.com/visa/b2-business-
visa](http://immigration.laws.com/visa/b2-business-visa)

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Thanks - I'm indeed going to contact an attorney and the embassy.

